# Scheels Victory Vendetta Arrow Shafts?



## Ray

Scheels has a sale right now for these shafts for $24.99 for half a dozen.
They're made by Victory.. Unfortunately I don't have any experience with Victory shafts...


Thoughts?


----------



## DevilDog09

I actually used to work at Scheels in the archery section last year. I think they are just as good as say the Gold tip hunters. They have an ice coating on them, meaning they are easier to pull out of a target and get better penetration. I wouldn’t hesitate picking some up


----------



## Ray

Thanks man! I appreciate the info! I'm going to get them, worse case, I spend $25 and gain some launcher arrows for taking long shots.


----------



## Kwalk3

I shoot victory arrows, but mine were ~130$ for a dozen.....bare shafts. Sounds like those could be a good budget option


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray

https://www.scheels.com/p/scheels-outfitters-vendetta-arrows/15385-SHVFS.html

Here's the link, they're normally $35 for half a dozen, which is also an awesome price.


----------



## colorcountrygunner

I wouldn't turn my nose up at them considering what I am shooting this year. I'm shooting the Carbon Express Wolverine Hunters that they sell at Walmart. They are usually $5.72 an arrow, but when I found them on clearance last fall for $1.50 an arrow I bought all 40 or so of them that they have. I have been shooting them and broadhead tuning with them and they are surprisingly consistent and durable. Inexpensive doesn't always mean "cheap" in quality.


----------



## bow_dude

I have not heard of the carbon express wolverine hunter shafts, so I did a search on the web. The information I found says they are made exclusively for Walmart. They are .006 tolerance, weigh 10.0 gpi. for the 50-70 lb draw weight. Currently they are on sale again thru the web for $1.50 each. Sounds like they could be a good arrow if you are shooting 60 lbs. If you spin them and cut them so you cut off the bad ends, you could likely get a tighter tolerance for straightness. At 10 gpi, they are heavier than I like, but at that price, they could be a terrific bargain. Don't know if they come with nocks or inserts, the wally world add didn't say.


----------



## RandomElk16

bow_dude said:


> I have not heard of the carbon express wolverine hunter shafts, so I did a search on the web. The information I found says they are made exclusively for Walmart. They are .006 tolerance, weigh 10.0 gpi. for the 50-70 lb draw weight. Currently they are on sale again thru the web for $1.50 each. Sounds like they could be a good arrow if you are shooting 60 lbs. If you spin them and cut them so you cut off the bad ends, you could likely get a tighter tolerance for straightness. At 10 gpi, they are heavier than I like, but at that price, they could be a terrific bargain. Don't know if they come with nocks or inserts, the wally world add didn't say.


That's the tolerance of GoldTip hunters. I think we overthink tolerance sometimes. Very few people can shoot to the extent they need the tolerance.

Nock a little off? Insert a bit off? Vanes glued a tiny bit different... all will affect the arrow. This comment isn't at you, just for the general audience. Arrows like this would be plenty straight.

Weight is a bit heavy for me to. This would add over 30g to my setup. For $1.50 though! Not bad for someone on a budget!


----------



## colorcountrygunner

Shoot! I got on Walmart.com and the $1.50 carbon express wolverines are out of stock now. I went to the Walmart I purchased mine at last year and they don't even have any archery gear in their hunting section this year. Ditto for the Spanish Fork Walmart. The Springville Walmart has arrows but none of the CX Wolverines. I guess next year I will have to start keeping an eye out for these things to go on sale earlier. The good news is with the haul I made last year I have plenty to keep me busy until then. Probably for another year or two after that as well lol.

Oh, and bowdude they do come with nocks and inserts. They are 30 inches long, but I had mine cut down to 27 inches. At 27 inches with a 100 grain head my arrows finish out at around 428 grains. When I had them cut I had the guy at the bow shop weigh several of them for me and they all weighed in between 427.5 and 429 grains. As far as weight goes they were very consistent!


----------



## bow_dude

Good to know color... I didn't think they would come without nocks or inserts, but you never know for sure unless the ad states they do. I have purchased other brand shafts that didn't come with nocks and/or inserts. Carbon Express have been known in the past to be some of the most consistent for spine tolerances. They make a good arrow shaft. I used to purchase the .001 straightness shafts from Gold Tip, but after watching Tim Gillingham's U-Tube video about turning GT Hunter shafts into better straightness shafts, I now purchase .006 shafts at a cheeper cost then spin and cut down the shafts myself. His method does work.


----------

